# Stingray recent build



## OZ1972 (Mar 18, 2022)

66 stingray recently  built out of a variety of different parts , but I think turned out pretty good  , let me know what you guys think , thanks OZ 1972


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2022)

I would be way more then happy with that build. Looks like a lot of fun, nice work.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice little hot rod. The car is nice too!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 18, 2022)

Oz, looks great glad it went to a good home, injoy !!


----------



## stoney (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice clean build


----------



## Rollo (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm diggin' your bike and the A coupe ... I had one like it years ago ...
... How can you resist not putting a reversed white super deluxe chainguard decal on it? ... lol ...



View attachment 1593077


----------

